# Installing Gnome or KDE during installation of FreeBSD, is it possible?



## Grobar87 (Mar 29, 2010)

Is it posible to install Gnome or KDE during installation of FreeBSD,and how to do that if it's posible?
tnx.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 29, 2010)

As always read the manual:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-post.html#PACKAGES
select x11/kde4 and x11/gnome2 (there might be similar names, I didn't check)

or after install
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

